# Samba Printing Problems



## format_c (14. November 2002)

Hallo zusammen
Ich krieg noch graue Haare.
Gestern Hab ich es so hingefriemelt dass ich aus Windows über Samba Drucken kann.
Dann hab ich warscheinlich irgendwelche Einstellungen vorgenommen die es wieder verhindern.
Also ich drucke über bsd
mein print command ist /usr/bin/lpr -P%p %s
so tut sich nix
Wenn ich ihn durch /usr/bin/lpr -P%p /tmp/test ersetzte druckt er mir diese Datei aus und speichert den Job mit dem Filename %s in dem Pfad den ich festgesetzt habe


----------



## format_c (14. November 2002)

*Weiter*

So wenn ich jetzt direkt von dem Linuxrechner lpr -Plp /tmp/test ausführe druckt er mir die Datei aus.
Wenn ich aber nun lpr -Plp /tmp/printing/smbprn.xyz eingebe bricht er mit folgender Fehlermeldung ab:
client-error-document-format-not-supported

Was kann das sein?
Ich bin bald am Ende mit meinem Latein.

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen.
Ich bin so nah dran.


----------



## format_c (14. November 2002)

*Ach jetzt hab ichs*

Hab einfach noch ein wenig mit den Linux lpr commands rumgespielt.
Also für alle die damit mal Probs haben:
Es müssen "smbd, nmbd, cupsd" gestartet sein.
Das findet ihr mit dem Befehl ps -ef grep cupsd heraus.
Man muss einen User definieren der genau so heist wie in der Windows-Anmeldung: useradd ich -d /home/ich -c Samba_Account
Ein password auf Linux für den User festlegen der auch mit dem von Windows übereinstimmt: passwd ich
Dann muss der User noch bei Samba bekannt sein: smbpasswd -a ich

Jetzt (vorrausgesetzt der Samba server ist schon etwas konfiguriert) sollte mann problemlos ohne extra Passwortabfrage auf eine Freigabe zugreifen können. Wenn er ein Passwort verlangt der parameter encrypt passwords auf yes gesetzt werden.

Dan unter global und dem Printer printing bsd;
das Printcommand unter SUSe 8.1 ist jetzt (wie ich es quälend herausgefunden habe /usr/bin/lpr -%p %s lauten.
Damit nicht die Platte auf dem Server mit Printjobs überquilli löschen wir den Job gleich nach dem wir ih an den Drucker gesendet haben: /usr/bin/lpr -%p %s;rm %s
So jetzt sollte das Drucken über Samba funktionieren.
Wenn nicht könnt ihr gut Fehler suchen in dem ihr das mal par Hand eingebt print command = /usr/bin/lpr -lp /tmp/testdruckfile
Wenn der Drucker das dann ausdruckt muss irgendwo ein Fehler in dem Printcommando liegen. Dann müsst ihr unter der Linux Console mit dem lpr Befehl ein bischen herumspielen


----------

